# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  trasformazione da snc a ditta individuale

## Parsifal

Salve a tutti, chiedo supporto per il seguente caso:
Snc con 2 soci al 50%, artigiana, senza dipendenti. Un socio se ne vuole andare e chi rimane intende proseguire l'attivita' in forma di ditta insividuale.
Quali sono nel dettaglio gli step da seguire?serve il notaio?
Grazie in anticipo.

----------


## thelonelyscout

> Salve a tutti, chiedo supporto per il seguente caso:
> Snc con 2 soci al 50%, artigiana, senza dipendenti. Un socio se ne vuole andare e chi rimane intende proseguire l'attivita' in forma di ditta insividuale.
> Quali sono nel dettaglio gli step da seguire?serve il notaio?
> Grazie in anticipo.

  Ciao. Occorre un atto notarile nel quale si conferma il recesso del socio, si scioglie la società senza liquidazione, in quanto il socio rimasto intende continuare l'attività come ditta individuale. Buona domenica. Angelo Auletta

----------


## Parsifal

> Ciao. Occorre un atto notarile nel quale si conferma il recesso del socio, si scioglie la società senza liquidazione, in quanto il socio rimasto intende continuare l'attività come ditta individuale. Buona domenica. Angelo Auletta

  Ok, ma nel caso specifico:
con recesso del socio si intende la cessione di quota?
non bisogna aspettare 6 mesi per mancata ricostituzione della compagine sociale, prima di sciogliere la società?
come funziona la cancellazione della società alla cciaa?
come si procede per l'iscrizione della ditta individuale alla cciaa e ag. entrate? 
Come dicevo...a me interessa conoscere passo passo la procedura...
Grazie ancora

----------


## nadia

segnalo un approfondimento di Roberto Mazzanti proprio su questo argomento:  trasformazione di società di persone in ditta individuale

----------


## Parsifal

> segnalo un approfondimento di Roberto Mazzanti proprio su questo argomento:  trasformazione di società di persone in ditta individuale

  Grazie, ma per leggerlo richiede l'abbonamento.....

----------


## thelonelyscout

per recesso di socio si intende proprio recesso. il socio si ritira, la sua quota viene liquidata nei termini di legge, la società riduce il capitale ed in teoria si scioglie dopo la liquidazione. se non ci sono contrasti forse é meglio procedere a  cessione di quota, in modo che la società può essere sciolta subito. in ogni caso non occorre attendere i sei mesi. quelli determinano lo scioglimento automatico. questo per la parte notarile, per il resto chiedi ad un commercialista.

----------


## Parsifal

> per recesso di socio si intende proprio recesso. il socio si ritira, la sua quota viene liquidata nei termini di legge, la società riduce il capitale ed in teoria si scioglie dopo la liquidazione. se non ci sono contrasti forse é meglio procedere a  cessione di quota, in modo che la società può essere sciolta subito. in ogni caso non occorre attendere i sei mesi. quelli determinano lo scioglimento automatico. questo per la parte notarile, per il resto chiedi ad un commercialista.

  A questo punto converrebbe fare una donazione di quota (essendo i soci marito e moglie...) e sciogliere la società con impegno del socio rimasto a continuare come ditta individuale, giusto?
Scusa, mi dici di chiedere ad un commercialista.....Ma in questo forum non ci sono commercialisti? :Confused:

----------


## thelonelyscout

giusto. giusto anche che questo è un forum di commercialisti, ma io sono notaio...  :Wink:

----------


## Parsifal

> giusto. giusto anche che questo è un forum di commercialisti, ma io sono notaio...

  Ah, ora ho capito. Beh, spero che qualche commercialista colmi le mie lacune.
Comunque l'aspetto fiscale per ora è secondario. Dunque, ritieni che con atto (unico atto!) di donazione di quota sociale a favore del marito si possa dar seguito all'apertura della nuova posizione individuale? Si potrà chiedere la cesazione immediata della società alla cciaa?
Grazie ancora

----------


## thelonelyscout

No, gli atti sono due, donazione di quota e scioglimento della società con continuazione come ditta individuale. di solito si fa in unico documento, ma sono due atti. buona serata.

----------


## Parsifal

> No, gli atti sono due, donazione di quota e scioglimento della società con continuazione come ditta individuale. di solito si fa in unico documento, ma sono due atti. buona serata.

  Ho sentito il notaio e mi ha detto che dopo la donazione si deve fare una cessione di azienda a favore del socio che intende proseguire l'attività.
In alternativa, consiglia di sciogliere la società e aprire una posizione ex-novo per la ditta individuale.
Sono all'impasse....

----------


## thelonelyscout

la seconda è quella che ti ho spiegato io. la soluzione finale deve darla il commercialista. è una questione fiscale.

----------

